# Empty palletes for 36mm/La femme eyeshadow/blush



## Nicala (Sep 29, 2010)

So, I'm trying to find a palette for my La Femme shadows (large pots) and blushes. Anyone know who makes palettes that fit them? 

TIA.


----------



## Face2Mac (Sep 29, 2010)

Ben Nye palette 4-12 black cardboard kind. 

Slimline Palettes Empty ben nye

I put Ben Nye e/s, Stila large e/s, Mufe e/s and La Femme Blushes in mine, they all fit.

They are cardboard but very sturdy and they have no magnetic back, just a hole on the bottom. You have to use a bobby pin to insert into the hole to get the eyes out if you want it out.


----------



## Nicala (Sep 29, 2010)

Sounds great! Thank you very much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





How big is the palette? Is it big and chunky or compact in a way?


----------



## Face2Mac (Sep 29, 2010)

The thickness of the MAC compacts is the same thickness as the Ben nye ones.


----------



## slick (Sep 29, 2010)

Camera Ready Cosmetics actually carries the La Femme brand one!

Camera Ready Cosmetics:La Femme Empty Blush Palette (12 well), Tools & Empty Palettes

I think there is a 20% off code (0910) good until 9/30 as well.

HTH!


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 29, 2010)

If you have lots of different size e/s, the Z palette can fit them all.  YOu have to use magnet to keep them from sliding around.


----------



## Nicala (Sep 29, 2010)

I looked into Z-Palettes but the price is a little steep for what it is. I don't plan on putting different sized eyeshadows in it so..


----------



## Nicala (Dec 9, 2010)

Ben nye palettes ended up working out perfectly. Thanks for the rec


----------



## girlintrouble (Dec 22, 2010)

Someone said the MAC ones also fit. I assume she meant the blush palettes. Can anyone confirm? I havent got the blushes or the MAC palette to try.
  	Thanks


----------



## Nicala (Dec 23, 2010)

girlintrouble said:


> Someone said the MAC ones also fit. I assume she meant the blush palettes. Can anyone confirm? I havent got the blushes or the MAC palette to try.
> Thanks



 	Imo, the Mac ones look larger than the La femme ones. Plus, you'd get your moneys worth with the ben nye. Ben nye = 12 slots for $9. Mac = 6 slots for $14? (or something around that)


----------

